# USMB Four Seasons Thread!



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

*All weather all the time! From storms to heat waves to gardening projects to pipe wrapping and all in between!*

In my neck of the woods:
They said we would get a mini rainstorm today...and tomorrow..but the BIG one will hit this weekend. For once, they were right. Except for the mini part. It is POURING. And this is the LITTLE system passing through. Been raining since noon and it has been non stop. If this is the mini one...I'm dyin' to see the BIG one this weekend! Yay! I don't have to water! 

So...with that being said...howzit going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Tomorrow..I will try to take pics of my new lake in the front yard.


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

> So...with that being said...howzit going in your neck of the woods?



It's winter again here!  We had a couple nice days I actually worked out in the yard getting ready for spring cutting back plants and so forth...enjoyable!  

But, for the next few nights it's going to get down into the teens again!  This winter has been harsh here in Tennessee!  Unusually harsh for the area. 

I'm so ready for spring and to see something beautiful out of my windows instead of dead grass.  It gets so depressing!


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Tomorrow..I will try to take pics of my new lake in the front yard.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

We usually stay at around 60 degrees year round with some days in the upper 70's, and once in awhile high 80's during the summer but that is rare. The pacific coast is not far and the Santa Ana winds keep things warm. February is our rainy month anyway, so this is expected. Soon, spring will be around the corner and with all this rain, the hills and dales will be full of wild flowers and greenery everywhere. Just hang in there!


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> We usually stay at around 60 degrees year round with some days in the upper 70's, and once in awhile high 80's during the summer but that is rare. The pacific coast is not far and the Santa Ana winds keep things warm. February is our rainy month anyway, so this is expected. *Soon, spring will be around the corner and with all this rain, the hills and dales will be full of wild flowers and greenery everywhere.* Just hang in there!



That sounds lovely!  You'll need to take a long walk through those hills and dales...and pick a fresh bouquet to take inside!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

No rain today but it sure is black out there on the Pacific...and it is heading this way. Round two coming up!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

jan said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > We usually stay at around 60 degrees year round with some days in the upper 70's, and once in awhile high 80's during the summer but that is rare. The pacific coast is not far and the Santa Ana winds keep things warm. February is our rainy month anyway, so this is expected. *Soon, spring will be around the corner and with all this rain, the hills and dales will be full of wild flowers and greenery everywhere.* Just hang in there!
> ...



can't walk far, but the neighbors jasmine is overflowing and hanging down MY side of the fence...so I just got a vase of it and boy does my room smell good!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Spring


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 27, 2014)

60 would be a heatwave about now.    This is what cold looks like for us today.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 27, 2014)

There is Football Season.. 

That is all.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 27, 2014)

Snow on the way for this weekend once again.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 27, 2014)

Winter, winter, and more winter.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow. Great pics! For looking at from the central calif coast and not having to experience it, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow. Second wave just hit. It is POURING out there. Supposed to get 3 inches of rain. YAY!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rain is nice


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

drifter said:


> Rain is nice



Oh, I love this pic!! I so wish that was my bed!


----------

